# President Trump's Platoon



## Skull (Aug 1, 2018)

Draining the Swamp full of alligators is difficult!

Patriotic - Americana - Crossing the Swamp - McNaughton Fine Art


----------



## OldLady (Aug 1, 2018)

Skull said:


> Draining the Swamp full of alligators is difficult!
> 
> Patriotic - Americana - Crossing the Swamp - McNaughton Fine Art


I was going to ask if anyone would actually buy this, and then saw the smaller canvas version is sold out.
This is almost as tasteful as black velvet Elvis.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 1, 2018)

Skull said:


> Draining the Swamp full of alligators is difficult!
> 
> Patriotic - Americana - Crossing the Swamp - McNaughton Fine Art




I would have given a shotgun to Trump and had him shooting some of the alligators!


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> > Draining the Swamp full of alligators is difficult!
> ...


Well, POTUS likeness is grossly too thin so it is laughable at best.  Correct me if I'm wrong is that Sarah Sanders near the front rowing?


----------



## Skull (Aug 1, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Well, POTUS likeness is grossly too thin so it is laughable at best.  Correct me if I'm wrong is that Sarah Sanders near the front rowing?



Read the caption:

List of figures from left to right: Nikki Haley, James Mattis, Ben Carson, President Trump, Jeff Sessions, Mike Pence, Melania Trump, Mike Pompeo, Sarah Sanders, Ivanka Trump, John Bolton, Kellyanne Conway, John Kelly


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 2, 2018)

Skull said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, POTUS likeness is grossly too thin so it is laughable at best.  Correct me if I'm wrong is that Sarah Sanders near the front rowing?
> ...


Thank you.  I didn't recognize anyone else.


----------

